# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Airwolf 3D robbed, 13 printers gone.

## Ama-fessional Molder

*Thirteen Axiom 3D printers intended for schools stolen from Airwolf 3D warehouse*


> ...3D printers are worth nothing without being sold, and that’s where the 3D printing community can play an important role in solving this crime. If you happen to come across an unauthorized sale of Airwolf 3D printers in Southern California or surrounding regions, the Airwolf team asks you to check the 3D printer’s serial number. If it matches any of these *serial numbers listed on the Airwolf 3D website here*, please contact them immediately.


Link to serial number list in case the above one does not work.

http://airwolf3d.com/2016/06/07/blac...rn-california/

----------


## curious aardvark

Or you could just buy a really cheap printer :-) 

In all honesty how many people would report it ?

Looking at the website these are seriously nice bits of kit retailing at $4000

Actually it also describes corexy in a way that makes sense :-) 

Yep those are seriously nice machines. The only thing I can't find anywhere on the website is the build volume. weird.

But were someone to offer me one for $2000, I still couldn't afford it lol - but I'd know it was stolen and would try and haggle them down ;-)

I guess if airwolf were to say that anyone giving information leading to the recovery of the printers would get one free. People might be more inclined to bubble the burglars :-)

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> Or you could just buy a really cheap printer :-) 
> 
> In all honesty how many people would report it ?
> 
> Looking at the website these are seriously nice bits of kit retailing at $4000
> 
> Actually it also describes corexy in a way that makes sense :-) 
> 
> Yep those are seriously nice machines. The only thing I can't find anywhere on the website is the build volume. weird.
> ...


It's a criminal offense to knowingly purchase stolen goods. Receipt of stolen goods valuing over $500 is a felony offense.

Of course, if they can't prove you know it is stolen more often what happens is you forfeit the item(s).

----------


## Geoff

> It's a criminal offense to knowingly purchase stolen goods. Receipt of stolen goods valuing over $500 is a felony offense.


Then I guess we haggle them down to $499?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> Then I guess we haggle them down to $499?


Printer is still worth far more than that. Come on now.

I can't believe you guys are even joking about being fine with guying stolen property.

----------


## curious aardvark

well it kind of boils down to how much money you have, how much money the company who was robbed has and whether or not anybody actualy offers you something you really want for a ridiculous amount of money. 

Given the printers were insured and the compnay would also have been insured against theft - they haven't actually lost any money. 

So, yeah, while I'm against theft of any kind, given the right circumstances, I would not rule out buying stolen goods.

Case in point: a friend of ours has a son who has a friend who was selling gtech k9 airram vacumn cleaners for £150 last year. Think they sold 8 to family members. 
They should retail at around the £230 mark and are just about the best cordless vacumn cleaner on the planet. 
So my mum said she'd have one,_ 'cos, you know he must have got a really good deal on a bulk purchase'_
I said: they've clearly fallen off the back of a warehouse. 
Anyway it never turned up, also clearly because the person who'd been nicking them had been caught or the warehouse had figured out what was going on and closed the breach. 

So last week costco had a deal on gtech arirams for £167 - I paid the difference and my mum got an unstolen one for £150. 
But had the 'nicked' one ever shown up - yes we'd have bought it. And most likely so would you :-)

Hell anyone who's ever bought anything at a car boot sale, or something really cheap from ebay has a 50% chance (at the very least) of being guilty of buying stolen goods.  

Yes the right thing is to go: 'buy stolen goods ? Never !' 
But realistically, the vast majority of people when faced with a very very cheap thing they want and the moral decision to pay full price, would most likely buy the cheap thing and pretend they didn't know it was most likely nicked. 

Sad, but it is fundamental human nature.

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

> well it kind of boils down to how much money you have, how much money the company who was robbed has and whether or not anybody actualy offers you something you really want for a ridiculous amount of money. 
> 
> Given the printers were insured and the compnay would also have been insured against theft - they haven't actually lost any money. 
> 
> So, yeah, while I'm against theft of any kind, given the right circumstances, I would not rule out buying stolen goods.
> 
> Case in point: a friend of ours has a son who has a friend who was selling gtech k9 airram vacumn cleaners for £150 last year. Think they sold 8 to family members. 
> They should retail at around the £230 mark and are just about the best cordless vacumn cleaner on the planet. 
> So my mum said she'd have one,_ 'cos, you know he must have got a really good deal on a bulk purchase'_
> ...


I absolutely agree with you, but I won't take something from a company that isn't very large.

Come at me with a pile of snap-on hand tools for like 10 cents on the dollar?

"These are mine man. They aren't stolen."

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> ...But realistically, the vast majority of people when faced with a very very cheap thing they want and the moral decision to pay full price, would most likely buy the cheap thing and pretend they didn't know it was most likely nicked...


I'm told that just about everyone downloads music and movies illegally instead of buying them in the store...

----------


## curious aardvark

You know I'd heard that as well.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Must be some truth to it then...

----------

